
Show HN: Pond, a lo-fi social newsletter service - lowercasename
https://pond.email
======
user00012-ab
It would be nice to see a sample of what you get before you have to sign up.
But I'm assuming this will have the same problem I have with every other new
service like this, the content just isn't interesting enough to make it worth
the while.

------
lowercasename
For a while now, I've been working my way through the reasons why I don't like
the current state of social networking with a series of little social coding
projects. Pond is the latest one - it's sort of like a newsletter, sort of
like a patently simple social network. A lot of my trouble with social
networking comes from the anxiety of the 'feed', and with Pond I'm trying to
find a balance between the constant stream of information and, uh, absolute
silence.

You send Pond your posts (Markdown-equipped), and once a week you get back two
digests: one digest with every post sent that week, and one digest with the
posts of the people you've chosen to follow. That's it!

I'd love to see what you think of it, HN. x

~~~
whytheplatypus
I've been thinking through similar disenchantment with social networks and
content distribution. Going back to simplicity with something like this is a
great idea.

Also, nice use of "lo-fi"! Thinking of recent projects as lo-fi has really
helped me keep to the simple path.

------
yodelinghambone
Very nice. Is the GitHub repo purposely empty?

~~~
lowercasename
No, I just need to get off my butt and push it!

